

Ultimate Guide to Drupal 8: Episode 2 – Mobile Improvements - rmac223
https://www.acquia.com/blog/ultimate-guide-drupal-8-episode-2-mobile-improvements

======
vfclists
Will it get a totally admin based method to upgrade Drupal 6 & 7 sites, ie
something that doesn't require migrate scripts?

